# wayfire config question



## Alain De Vos (Nov 16, 2021)

Starting wf-panel some XML config is used from the location /usr/local/share/wayfire/metadata/wf-shell.
Where do I copy those files in my home-directory to modify them ?


----------



## SirDice (Nov 16, 2021)

> To configure the panel and the dock, wf-shell uses a config file located (by default) in ~/.config/wf-shell.ini An example configuration can be found in the file wf-shell.ini.example, alongside with comments what each option does.











						wf-shell/README.md at master · WayfireWM/wf-shell
					

A GTK3-based panel for wayfire. Contribute to WayfireWM/wf-shell development by creating an account on GitHub.




					github.com


----------

